# animierte e-mail signatur @MOD's nicht verschieben! Es ist HTML!!



## pcnoop (9. August 2008)

Greez,
vorweg *mod's das thema nicht verschieben!! es hat was mit html!! und flash zu tun!!*


Ich habe das problem das ich gerne eine animierte e-mail sigantur haben moechte...

wenn ich mir die signatur runterlade...hier mal die seite: einfach auf downloads----> e-mail signatur

Habe eine .zip datei vorliegen...und dann? wenn ich diese entpacke kommt "Shockwave Flash Object" diese datei raus...aber ich weiss nichts damit anzufangen.

bitte hielft mir!

pcnoop

PS: ich habe hotmail.com


----------



## Maik (9. August 2008)

Hi,

wie du es schon selber heute Nachmittag in deinem Thread E-mail signatur Animiert umschrieben hast, handelt es sich bei der downloadbaren Datei um eine SWF-Datei, die zunächst in Flash als *.fla-Datei erzeugt und anschliessend in das internettaugliche SWF-Format konvertiert wurde.

Da lässt sich - abgesehen vom Einbinden der Flash-Anwendung in eine HTML-Seite - mit der Auszeichungssprache HTML nicht viel bewerkstelligen, weshalb ich dein erstes Thema ins Flash-Forum verschoben hatte, wo es eindeutig besser aufgehoben ist.

Also unterlasse hier bitte das wiederholte Starten des gleichen Themas im falschen Forenbereich, vielen Dank!

[closed]

mfg Maik


----------

